# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  هذا مفتاح اى بلد -افيدونى-؟

## القارة فى بيتها

00372
هذا المفتاح دق عليا واتضح انه يدق على فتيات كثير جدا 
ماذا يريدون منا ؟وكيف عرفوا رقمى؟
من عنده علم بالموضوع يفيدنى 
مع العلم انهم يدقوا ويغلقوا الخط سريعا 
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

هو رقم دولة استونيا.

هناك بعد الأرقام تقوم بالاتصال ثم تقطع لكي يعاود المتصل به الاتصال بذلك الرقم فيدفع ثمنا باهضا للمكالمة لأن الرقم خاص و بذلك يربح الرقم الأموال بطريقة هذه السرقة و الله أعلم

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

> 00372
> هذا المفتاح دق عليا واتضح انه يدق على فتيات كثير جدا 
> ماذا يريدون منا ؟وكيف عرفوا رقمى؟
> من عنده علم بالموضوع يفيدنى 
> مع العلم انهم يدقوا ويغلقوا الخط سريعا 
> جزاكم الله خيرا


ما قاله الأخ الفاضل عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن صحيح ، وليس هذا خاص بالفتيات حصل معي عشرات المرات ، الحل هو عدم المبالاة بذلك وعدم الرد ، والعادة في هؤلاء أنهم يحاولون مع الرقم الذي يتصلون عليه عدة مرات ، فإذا وجدوا عدم الاستجابة بالرد على أتصالهم توقفوا ، واتجهوا إلى أرقام أخرى بالتخرص لمعرفة طريقة تركيبات أرقام الجوالات في أي بلد يتصلون عليه .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> ما قاله الأخ الفاضل عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن صحيح ، وليس هذا خاص بالفتيات حصل معي عشرات المرات ، الحل هو عدم المبالاة بذلك وعدم الرد ، والعادة في هؤلاء أنهم يحاولون مع الرقم الذي يتصلون عليه عدة مرات ، فإذا وجدوا عدم الاستجابة بالرد على أتصالهم توقفوا ، واتجهوا إلى أرقام أخرى بالتخرص لمعرفة طريقة تركيبات أرقام الجوالات في أي بلد يتصلون عليه .


 هو كذلك، وهو يحصل لي ولغيري ممن أعرف، بين حين وآخر من أرقام مختلفة مرة من ايطاليا، ومرة من تركيا، ومرة من دولة غرب افريقية.
وأحسن علاج ناجع لهؤلاء هو إهمال اتصالهم.

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

وبعضهم ربما كانوا من السحرة يقولون للشخص انت مسحور وعلاجك كذا وحول فلوس 
والحل تجاهلهم وعدم الرد على حد قول القائل :فخير من اجابته السكوت

----------


## القارة فى بيتها

جزاكم الله خيرا 
الحمد لله لم ارد -لاارد على اى رقم لااعرفه-
اول مره اعرف هذه الدوله(استونيا)
اللهم اصرف عنا السوء والجار السوء واهل السوء

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

إستونيا هي إحدى جمهوريات البلطيق الثلاث وإحدى جمهوريات الإتحاد السوفياتي السابق.
تقع في شمال شرق أوروبا و هي عضو في الإتحاد الأوروبي.

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

قاعدة : لا ترد على رقم لا تعرف صاحبه ، وليس مسجلا عندك !

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

ماعدا من تصدر للفتوى اعانه الله فانه يرد على ارقام لايعرفها

----------

